# Vipers, Tree Frogs and Lizard



## orionmystery (Jan 19, 2014)

Hiss hiss.....Siamese Peninsula Pit Viper (Trimeresurus fucatus)



Trimeresurus fucatus IMG_4811 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Trimeresurus fucatus IMG_4867 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


I'm not talking to you! 


Beautiful Wallace's Flying Frog (Rhacophorus nigropalmatus)



Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_5618 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





Rhacophorus nigropalmatus IMG_5629 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Four lined tree frog (Polypedates leucomystax)



Polypedates leucomystax IMG_5664 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Larut's False Garden Lizard (Pseudocalotes larutensis)



Pseudocalotes larutensis IMG_5271 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


Sleeping



Pseudocalotes larutensis IMG_5263 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


More herps: Tropical reptiles & amphibians | Up Close with Nature


----------



## weepete (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## InnovaWraith (Jan 19, 2014)

Very nice! I really like #1 and #5.


----------



## czarben (Jan 24, 2014)

Wow!


----------



## Jetmugg (Jan 27, 2014)

Very nice.  Where were these shot (zoo, in nature, etc).  Through glass, or unencumbered?

Steve


----------



## orionmystery (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for looking and commenting! 

Jetmugg - all photographed in the wild.


----------

